# iletmek vs. ilerletmek



## seitt

Hi,

Two verbs I confuse: iletmek vs. ilerletmek

Please could you explain the most basic differences between them?

Best,

Simon


----------



## shafaq

*ile*tmek=to convey ; to conduct (electricity, energy, a flow of heat, water etc.) from a point to another; to make something *with* something.
*ileri**le*tmek* >>ilerle*tmek=to advance; to improve; to make something *go*ne* forward*/*advance*d;


----------



## ancalimon

What is the root of iletmek?

I guess it consists of two parts (?);

ile - etmek ?


----------



## shafaq

ancalimon said:


> What is the root of iletmek?I guess it consists of two parts (?);ile - etmek ?


.................................................


shafaq said:


> *ile*tmek=to convey ; to conduct (electricity, energy, a flow of heat, water etc.) from a point to another; to make something *with* something.


----------



## ancalimon

I read that "ile" or "il" is related with "ileri" meaning forward from Turncer Gülensoy's etymology dictionary but I couldn't make the connection myself.

http://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt286/ancalimonungol/etymology/ilet.jpg


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - so do we use iletmek for forwarding a letter to the addressee when it arrives at the wrong address?


----------



## shafaq

Yes ! Either *iletmek* or *ulaştırmak* may quitely fit there. Surprisingly both of them may be of same root but I'm not sure.


----------



## Guner

For forwarding a letter to a new addressee, I would explicitly say "*yeni/düzeltilen* adrese yollamak/iletmek/ulaştırmak".


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you all for the excellent help.


----------

